# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 does not start by default.

## jpc22

i followed networking instructions to the letter and i need to do  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start  each time i boot if i want internet.

any clues on how to fix it (cant type interrogation mark yet too)

----------

## WorBlux

run 

```
rc-config list
```

 to make sure it is actually setup to run during init

if not add it to the boot or default run-level.

If that doesn't clear it up, you may want to enable rc logging to see if an error is stopping it from running

----------

## markus.g

think you ment 

```
#rc-update show
```

to check for net.eth0 in runldevel default

if missing add it with 

 *Quote:*   

> #rc-update add net.eth0 default

 

need to be root for rc-update!

hope this helps

markus

----------

## casualx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> if missing add it with
> 
> Zitat:
> ...

 

should be the wa[/quote]y to go

if it still fails maybee check the /etc/init.d/net.eth0

the function depend() can cause a failure by starting it to early,maybee

have a look at this, it should be somekind like here

```

depend()

{

        local IFACE=${RC_SVCNAME#*.}

        local IFVAR=$(shell_var "${IFACE}")

        need localmount

        after bootmisc 

        provide net

        

```

important is that its launched after bootmisc and if you have a firewall script, too after that

Ive never seen any reasons where this is not created true by itself but can be a solution

good luck fixing it

----------

## WvR

If you use Gnome 3, then another option is to let NetworkManager manage all your network connections.

```

# emerge networkmanager

# rc-update add NetworkManager Default

# rc-update del net.eth0

# rc-update del net.wlan0 
```

In the file /etc/rc.conf, you'll need to set something like this:

```

# rc_hotplug is a list of services that we allow to be hotplugged.

# By default we do not allow hotplugging.

# A hotplugged service is one started by a dynamic dev manager when a matching

# hardware device is found.

# This service is intrinsically included in the boot runlevel.

# To disable services, prefix with a !

# Example - rc_hotplug="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

# Example - rc_hotplug="*"

# This allows all services to be hotplugged

rc_hotplug="!net.*"

```

This last line will make sure that any net.* services are not started automatically, but instead will be managed by NetworkManager.

----------

## grimlock

I am new to the forums but i am having a big problem. I am installing Gentoo linux on a work router and got all the way through the compile stage and wanted to load a gui.I decided on LXDE because of its small size. I went through the complete instructions on installing X.org and configuring it. I Emerged X.org and LXDE. rebooted and the eth0 is gone. I have been through the OpenRc "fix" and have been trolling the net for days but i can not get it to work. I have checked the proper places but when i do Ifconfig it gives me all my "ports" etc.. dummy,lo,but no eth0. And to add to the frustration when i try to lsmod to make sure the e1000 module is there the command comes back "command not found." I am a total newbie to linux and got put on this project to learn. any help would be great.

----------

## WvR

Grimlock, don't scream. You need to learn, and if your system would work flawlessly, you wouldn't learn anything, so consider this a good experience. To remain in an educational setting, let's not immediately cure the problem, rather let's take some steps to see what's going on.

- Does the system boot at all? I mean, does the computer start up OK?

- Does X work?

- When the machine is starting up, you should see all kinds of messages from OpenRC. Are there any messages related to the network card?

- When the machine is running, log in as "root" and open a terminal window, type "dmesg". You should see a log with messages from the start-up phase. Is there anything related to the network card (malfunction?)

- As root, open the file "/var/log/messages", and check it for any messages related to the network card.

- Apparently, the helper program "lsmod" is not installed on your system. So you need to figure out which package in Gentoo portage provides this package (I don't remember, maybe "binutils" or "gentoolkit"). Emerge the package.

- If the network card is "compiled into the kernel", then there is no module and lsmod would not show anything. 

- What do you see if you type "ls -la /etc/init.d"?

----------

## grimlock

I had to emerge the package with lsmod & modeprobe. After e1000 started right up and dhcp grabbed an ip. Now i need to figure out how to get LXDE to work.

----------

## casualx

did you have a look at

http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Gentoo

and 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/LXDE

I hope this helps you out

----------

## grimlock

I emerged LXDE and thought I followed the directions perfectly. But when I do startx it gives me the error that evdev,and two other modules are not loaded. I am at home now and I can't remember the other two. I got evdev by emerging it in a package but I have yet to find the other two. I looked at some forums and they had some posts but I have to get back in the office to find out.

----------

